# Update on my life



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey guys, my name is Jayden.

I joined this site over 3 years ago, and I haven't been active on this site for quite awhile now. So I thought I would give a little update on where I'm at in my life.



That picture was taken today 

I am 23 years old now and I recently graduated with a Diploma in Mining and Mineral Exploration. It sounds great, except as I finished I realized this isn't what I want to do anymore, and now I am dealing with the stress of not knowing what I want to do, if I have to go back to school, am I going to be stuck with a job I don't enjoy for life? This has been causing me a great deal of stress and anxiety. I recently quit a job that I worked at for about 8 months, it was the worst job I've ever had, super stressful, and I became a miserable and bitter person. My parents didn't support me when I told them I needed to quit this job. Eventually they saw the toll it had taken on me both mentally and physically. It got to the point where I said, "too bad, this is my life, I need to do this for myself". I went back to a job I used to work at, where they treat me really good and pay the same. Although it isn't a career job, it was a big step forward in dealing with my stress.

I've been going out with a girl for over 8 months now, I never had been in a relationship before this, even before DP/DR. Although I've learned the stresses in being in a relationship too, It has helped me gain confidence, something that I never had.

I've traveled to Arizona, and Mexcico (twice) with DP/DR, something that I thought I wouldn't be able to do. This has shown me that this condition does not have to hold you back.

My diet and exercise is progressing. I have cut out sugar and anything unhealthy for you, started eating more gluten-free foods, eating healthy fresh foods (it helps when your girlfriends parents are bodybuilders). I got to the gym 4-5 times a week and do cardio in between. I would not be where I'm at today without this life style.

Music is a big part of my life, and although I don't play as much guitar as I used to, the music I listen to has been more helpful than any medication I've tried. I would actually like to get a tattoo soon that represents the struggles I've went through and something to do with music.

I think a lot of people here think they need to completely get rid of DP/DR to feel "happy" again, over the years I have experienced this I think you simply have to find the things in life that make you happy, and when you do you realize you don't pay attention to the DP/DR, at least that's what I think.

I don't want to make this a longer post, so if anyone wants to talk I'll check up on this site more often.

Jayden


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

bill said:


> Hi Jayden,
> 
> Nice to hear your doing well my friend.
> 
> What's the situation with DP/DR, have you got it, had it?


I guess you can say I still deal with it. But when you get busy with life and control your worry/anxiety you'll be surprised on how often you forget about it. It's a great feeling when you think to yourself, "wait, I haven't even thought about DP all day, or all week"


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2014)

Jayden said:


> I think a lot of people here think they need to completely get rid of DP/DR to feel "happy" again, over the years I have experienced this I think you simply have to find the things in life that make you happy, and when you do you realize you don't pay attention to the DP/DR, at least that's what I think.


THIS.

Some of the best experiences of my life have been during my time with DP


----------



## Anonymity (Jul 8, 2013)

This is awesome man. Grats on much progress. You look like you got some expression and life in your face.

Do you experience emotional numbness or discomfort, and if so how do you deal with it?


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Anonymity said:


> This is awesome man. Grats on much progress. You look like you got some expression and life in your face.
> 
> Do you experience emotional numbness or discomfort, and if so how do you deal with it?


oh absoutely, I find that I experience that when I don't know how to act in a certain situation. For example, if someone is trying to be funny and I don't find it funny at all I get that emotional discomfort. I think the emotional numbness is caused by over thinking a certain situation. Lets just say you are with a group of friends and they are all laughing at something and you can't "feel" the joy and emotions they are, I personally think it's because we are so "in our own heads" and not really living in the moment, if you know what I mean? Instead of enjoying and living in the moment we are just so anxious and thinking about it instead of living it. I could be completely wrong about this but that's what I think personally. And then being anxious about how were feeling emotionally numb doesn't make anything better, right? You just kind of got to say fuck it and just let it go and live.


----------

